# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1j8

## Ben Van Beurden

I am an absolute newbie according to mtDNA. I hope that someone can tell me something about haplogroup H1j8 (age, geographical origins...)  :Confused: 
I haven't meet anyone yet who also belongs to this specific subclade.

----------

